# Hello.



## Zel616 (Feb 8, 2019)

I can't seem to find a way to post to the other forums and unfortunately I don't have much advice to give because I'm someone that desperately needs it. But thanks for having me, it's nice to meet yall.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@Zel616 Welcome to TAM! There seems to be a bit of lag time for new posters wanting to post. There are however 3 or 4 moderators currently logged on that I'm sure will help.

[email protected] @farsidejunky


----------



## bunnahabhain (Feb 7, 2019)

Zel616 said:


> I can't seem to find a way to post to the other forums and unfortunately I don't have much advice to give because I'm someone that desperately needs it. But thanks for having me, it's nice to meet yall.


I'm sorry for what you're going through.

It's very difficult.

If I may ask, would you mind sharing your experience?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Zel616 said:


> I can't seem to find a way to post to the other forums and unfortunately I don't have much advice to give because I'm someone that desperately needs it. But thanks for having me, it's nice to meet yall.


You can go ahead and post here in this forum if you would like, a lot of new members do that right at first. Welcome to TAM. We hope we can help you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zel616 said:


> I can't seem to find a way to post to the other forums and unfortunately I don't have much advice to give because I'm someone that desperately needs it. But thanks for having me, it's nice to meet yall.


You should be able to post in the other forums, now.

If not, please let us know.


----------

